# Livery DESPERATELY needed Woodbury Common area



## ArabianGem78 (26 February 2015)

We've just been served notice from yard owner that horses need to go with immediate effect. Is there anyone who can offer livery, even if on a short term basis for one very behaved arab mare & owner within a 20 min drive of Exmouth?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2015)

Ooohhh nooohhh......... am so sorry to hear this OP.

I really wish I could help you, but can't as have a livery in situ at the moment.

What about Sargents notice board? T&C?? Mmmm seem to recall there was something at Honiton Countrywide yesterday afternoon when I was there (scratches head desperately).

Have you looked on the Facebook page for "The Nutty Nags" as that attracts a huge following, plus other groups. 

Otterdene?? Tho' they're desperately overgrazed at the moment, their fields (like everyone else's right now) are like a swamp.

Hitts (Pits) Barton?? if you're desperate LOL - might be a temp fix for you.

Bicton do DIY livery, but not the cheapest option obviously. But again might do for temp. 

OMG am just devastated for you. I'll keep my eye out for you. As you'll know, livery around here (and certainly anywhere near Woodbury Common area) is like finding hens teeth.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (26 February 2015)

Thanks. I'm planning on heading to both T&C over the weekend. And Sargents. All the above are options I am exploring. Is HB really that bad? Actually,  could you PM me? I've got contact details for Livermore and Wellbeck both in Aylesbeare and wondered if you knew anything? 
We are all absolutely livid. The  situation has been handled appallingly and 6 horses are now homeless, just like that.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2015)

Yes I will PM you with my mobile no.

There are a few places in the backwoods around here which might be worth a try............

Yes, sorry but HB is grim. I'll speak to you via PM OK. 

Livermore is good: understand they changed hands a while back and the prices went up!!! The riding would be fantastic from there tho 

PM'ing...............


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2015)

ArabianGem78 said:



			We've just been served notice from yard owner that horses need to go with immediate effect. Is there anyone who can offer livery, even if on a short term basis for one very behaved arab mare & owner within a 20 min drive of Exmouth?
		
Click to expand...

Can she do that??is it in your contract - we have this here but only when serious issue or disagreement with Y/O


----------



## _GG_ (27 February 2015)

They are welcome here for a few weeks if you get really desperate but being Gloucester it wouldn't be ideal for you. That said, if you need a home for them immediately, i can care for them as i do the other liveries until you can get somewhere permanent. 

Feel free to PM me if you want my number just in case you get stuck and have nowhere else to go. There's a 15 acre field empty and waiting if needed. X


----------



## ArabianGem78 (27 February 2015)

That's very kind everyone - thank you. The place has gone into liquidation so the notice has come from the bank not the "owners". I have a backup a bit closer than Gloucestershire GG but that's a very kind offer so thank you.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (27 February 2015)

Canterbury Farm?  I don't have a contact number though I'm afraid, they're on the road from the halfway house towards the common, about a mile along that road.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (28 February 2015)

They were my first place to ask and are unfortunately full. Thanks though.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (4 March 2015)

Just to update - found a new home for Fatty, so I am relieved. Thanks to all of you who were really helpful with your ideas and support - much appreciated!


----------

